# cyclogest



## ORACENE (Nov 16, 2008)

Does any one have experience of taking Cyclogest pessaries 400mg three times a day?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Oracene,

Most treatment protocols that I'm aware of use cyclogest twice a day. If you have any questions about what you have been told to take then please speak to your clinic about it.

Maz x


----------

